# Strobes N. More



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Got a set of the E-series LED hideaways ordered from them today.

I went ahead and used the next day shipping, along with the plowsite coupon code, so they should be here tomorrow with free shipping! That's one heck of a deal!

Just want to say thanks to strobes-n-more for the deal on shipping. That and also having a live customer service rep on the line right away to answer any of my questions before ordering.


Thumbs Up



......................


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

so the plowsite coupon code covered next day shipping??? are you sure about that? i thought it only covered standard shipping.

or you opted for the more expensive next day shipping and were credited the amount that you would have incurred under the standard shipping? 

anyway, i just installed a set of their EHAWs on the front of my truck this past weekend. i'm very happy with them.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

What is the plowsite coupon code


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

linckeil;1541375 said:


> so the plowsite coupon code covered next day shipping??? are you sure about that? i thought it only covered standard shipping.
> 
> or you opted for the more expensive next day shipping and were credited the amount that you would have incurred under the standard shipping?
> 
> anyway, i just installed a set of their EHAWs on the front of my truck this past weekend. i'm very happy with them.


Same here but I installed mine just above the tail lights on the back of my Jeep for backing out of driveways. They are bright and well worth the $100.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

linckeil;1541375 said:


> so the plowsite coupon code covered next day shipping??? are you sure about that? i thought it only covered standard shipping.
> 
> or you opted for the more expensive next day shipping and were credited the amount that you would have incurred under the standard shipping?


I tried just standard shipping and it gave me free shipping. Then I thought, why not try to see if it covered the expensive next day shipping and it did. It took every penny of the shipping cost off.



chevyman51;1541385 said:


> What is the plowsite coupon code


plowsite

.........


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

White Gardens;1541434 said:


> I tried just standard shipping and it gave me free shipping. Then I thought, why not try to see if it covered the expensive next day shipping and it did. It took every penny of the shipping cost off.
> 
> .........


thats gotta be a glitch on the website. they better fix that or they will loose their shirt covering next day shipping costs. i wouldn't be surprised if it's sent standard delivery.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

linckeil;1541451 said:


> thats gotta be a glitch on the website. they better fix that or they will loose their shirt covering next day shipping costs. i wouldn't be surprised if it's sent standard delivery.


Oh well, not like I necessarily was looking for free over-night shipping, yet I need them right away.

I needed them sooner than later, so I was expecting to see at least the deduction of the standard shipping.

I'm an honest *****, so if they decide to just send it standard, then it will be fine with me.

...........


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Also just e-mailed the company to bring this to their attention, and if they want to adjust the shipping cost for my order.

Damned Ethics......... :crying:Thumbs Up




.............


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

build that good karma!!!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

linckeil;1541771 said:


> build that good karma!!!


Ya, sometimes I feel I've got credit stored up with 20 years worth of good Karma, I'm hoping it decides to cash itself in all at once!

..................


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Who knows, maybe they will give you a coupon or gift certificate for saving them money or customer frustration by telling them about the glitch.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

we bought many really high end strobe set ups from snm over the years and was pretty satisfied with the quality. then was sold a bad 250.00 strobe head , we then called the tech dept and was asked if we had spliced the wires on it to hook it up . i said we had and was told by the owner " then it's yours". 

how else would one know if the head was bad other than to charge the light ? was then told to "call the manufacturer, it's now their problem , not ours ". we found that ebay is much more reasonable on pricing and return regulations . just our experience with snm .


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Spool it up;1541915 said:


> we bought many really high end strobe set ups from snm over the years and was pretty satisfied with the quality. then was sold a bad 250.00 strobe head , we then called the tech dept and was asked if we had spliced the wires on it to hook it up . i said we had and was told by the owner " then it's yours".
> 
> how else would one know if the head was bad other than to charge the light ? was then told to "call the manufacturer, it's now their problem , not ours ". we found that ebay is much more reasonable on pricing and return regulations . just our experience with snm .


Id be pretty pissed. :realmad:


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

well he is the one who loses more than us. we used to purchase thousands in products before that . no biggy , thats snow business. ebay is much more cheaper and the purchaser is a bit more protected.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

thats an unfortunate experience and i hope that is not the norm. my experiences have been positive, but not all are. 

i will say that when i got my kits, there was a notice on a package that if anything is wrong with the product, they need to be notified within 24 hours. i was surprised to see this as most people are not able to install the next day depending on their schedule. i didn't get around to installing until 2 weeks later, but everything worked as it should. but that warning did kind of rub me the wrong way, especially considering the product came with a 2 year warranty....


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I highly doubt Spool it up account of his issue is accurate. That does not sound like anything we would say and I don't know of a strobe head that costs $250.00. However we have customers who damage items themselves almost daily and we help as many as we can. We do refer warranty work to the manufacturer as this is common with all the items we sell. We are not the ones warrantying them. The "he lost thousands" comment we always here when customers are mad but that is the way it goes. We are not miracle workers. If you want to give me your name I will be happy to look at the issue and report back so we have the facts. 

On the free shipping it covers ground in the Cont. USA on orders over $50.00.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I just installed to day, a pair of e6's and I would say they are as bright as the linz 6's I had.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Strobesnmore;1542377 said:


> On the free shipping it covers ground in the Cont. USA on orders over $50.00.


Got that info in an e-mail response from strobes N more.

But the shipping was still going to be relatively quick and I've come down with the flu, so there is no way I'm dealing with them right away anyway.

Were only expecting about .5" of snow tomorrow evening. Just enough for a small salt run and back home to bed to recover.

Oh, and BTW, I had a flu shot.  . I guess it didn't cover the strain I got. I will never get a flu shot again.

..........


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I use to get the shot but not any more. I am home with the flu too. Fun isn't it?


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Any news on these how did you like them was they bright?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Have not messed with them yet in all honesty.

It's been a non-eventful winter, I've been working on my big truck, and I need to address the 4wd issue on my ford first.

I will update this thread when they get installed.


.....


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

FYI to Strobes N More staff. 

Just tried for a 15 minutes to place an order on your Strobes N More website and it would not go through !


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

So email them.


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

I got my Whelen Rsponder LP from SNM.

Great Price. Great communication, order processed info, shipping number , order tracking etc.

But I live in CANADA so I got RAPED on Duty and brokerage fees..Payed roughly $100.00

But I still got free shipping! 

RH


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Snow guy, send me and email with the issue. [email protected]


----------



## lalaape413 (Oct 6, 2004)

I ordered some E6 Mini's from Strobes n More and when 1 of them was being installed the red wire came apart. After further inspection we found the wire was cut right where it was coming out of the housing. I contacted SNM and they said to send it back. I did just that and in less then a week I had a new E6 Mini at no charge.


----------



## snowyangel (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm trying to purchase a whelen responder from SNM strobesnmore. Can some one explain how to receive free shipping. I tried "plowsite" in coupon code area and it stated invalid. Can some one advise. Thank you.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

snowyangel;1715879 said:


> I tried "plowsite" in coupon code area and it stated invalid.


It's "plowsite2013".


----------



## snowyangel (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## snowyangel (Nov 8, 2012)

And thank you strobes n more!


----------



## dieselmac99 (Dec 11, 2010)

I got a pair of dual color E6's and an E66 for my chase truck, and I have to say guys ask me all the time what kind of lights they are. They are friggin bright. I went back and forth with Louis a few times before I decided on this setup; no issues with them at all. Good experience.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Great luck with strobes n more. Have bought quite a few lights from them. Called last week about an issue with an E6 led strobe. Answer was simple...send it back or bring it in- we'll test it and send you another one. I can't ask for more than that. I dealt with Louis when I went in to the store. It's kind of a ride but a was doing a bunch of trucks. He went above and beyond, took tons of time with us, gave us install tips(despite the fact they do them in house). Products were all very good and bright and the price was right. 

Spool is blowing smoke as usual. I don't believe that for a second. Every time I have called or anything they have been MORE than helpful and I don't know them from a hole in the wall. Anyone who is looking for reasonably priced high quality lighting-don't hesitate to buy from them.


----------

